# Bent or Straight Arm DB Pullovers?



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

which are better or are they about the same?


----------



## Spud (Oct 22, 2006)

Bending your knees relieves some pressure from your spine.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

Using arms straight you are you moving the weight farther away your body's center of gravity. So when you dip the weight down behind your head, more chance of losing controlling of the weight behind your head. So just use lighter weight if you use that method. I don't like either at all though.


----------



## Raz (Oct 23, 2006)

I've gave pull-overs a go. I found them to be okay. I don't know the difference between straight arms and bent but I imagine bent arms would flex the lats more no? What do you want to do them for? I did them primilary for my pecs but I did get good results with them for the very top of my lats.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2006)

I bitch out on this one and use machines.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 23, 2006)

Neither, I never do pullovers.


----------



## blueboy75 (Oct 24, 2006)

I did them yesterday with bent arm focussing on triceps.

I can really feel my triceps today.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 24, 2006)

i did them yesterday too. i think straight arm is more focusing on the lats. cause you'd be psuhing the weight far away from your body and you'd be squeezing your lats to get it back up. i did em yesterday in my w/o but i did bent arm and it hit my chest/tri's pretty good.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2006)

I do them with a slight bend in the arms and legs as well as slow-VERY slow on the release portion of the exercise. It really allows me to feel the work being done.


----------



## OMNIFEX (Oct 26, 2006)

When you start adding a lot of weight (100+) you'll find yourself bending your arms more often. There's no way you can rush this excercise without getting injured. 

Having a Dumbbell passing over your face is not something you want to take likely.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 27, 2006)

OMNIFEX said:


> When you start adding a lot of weight (100+) you'll find yourself bending your arms more often. There's no way you can rush this excercise without getting injured.
> 
> Having a Dumbbell passing over your face is not something you want to take likely.


really? I'm oing 115 with perfect form. Thanks for the physiology lesson, dumbass.


----------



## OMNIFEX (Oct 31, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> really? I'm *oing* 115 with perfect form. Thanks for the physiology lesson, dumbass.




I'm the dumbass? 

Learn how to spell.   

Didn't know you was asking the question. Last time I checked, "kenwood" 
was asking the question.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep, i'm the dumbass. I goofed. Sorry. I'll bring white-out next time.


----------

